# New Rats Sneezing Questions--HELP!



## Lohosey (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey there!
I just bought two small male rats from a pet store three days ago. Since I got them, they won't stop sneezing. One, I remember, was sneezing a couple of times when I held him before I bought them. I didn't think anything of it since I've never owned a rat before. I had them in pine bedding for a couple days in an aquarium. After doing a bit of research, I learned that pine bedding is BAD and aquariums are BAD. So I removed the pine bedding and put in an old tshirt instead. I was hoping that after I removed the pine bedding, they wouldn't be sneezing as much. It has, however, only been a day, but they are still sneezing. And I'm getting worried. 

Does anybody have any advice for me? Is it allergies? Nervousness in a new environment? Respiratory infection? 

One doesn't seem to have much energy and doesn't sneeze as much as the other one. The other one is full of energy and can't seem to stop sneezing when I get him out to play with him. They don't seem to have any leaking from their eyes or noses. They do lick their paws and wipe their faces/noses quite often though... 

Help would be greatly appreciated for this new rat owner!!! 

-Lauren


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Lauren! First off, welcome to RatForum. I'll try to answer your questions as best as I can (with the help of the other folks on here, hopefully). To simplify, let me list off a few questions and answers:

Q: Is sneezing often normal?
A: When placed in a new environment, rats sneeze often as they are becoming accustomed to their surroundings. Removing the pine bedding was a good move, as pine is irritating to their (fairly) delicate respiratory systems. If neither of them have red liquid coming from the eyes or nose, you should be ok for now. Keep an eye on them. The sneezing should subside over time. It varies from rat to rat, but I would say it may take a week for the sneezing fits to pass. I've owned a handful of rats over the years and ALL of them sneezed a lot at first. If it gets worse (red discharge from eyes or nose, wheezing, etc) bring them to the vet. In short, lots of sneezing at first is totally normal.

Q: Are aquariums bad and why?
A: In short, aquariums are not the best housing for rats. Why? Aquariums offer poor ventilation, which is harder on the little ratty's respiratory system (for lack of a better word). Aquariums also tend to trap humidity. I would buy a cage which is big enough for them both as soon as possible. Rats love to climb, so a wire cage (with shelves or ledges, preferably) is your best bet. An online calculator can help you figure out what size is best for your two males.

Q: What is good bedding?
A: In my experience, paper pellets have been the best. They don't generate much dust and are very absorbent while also keeping smells to a minimum. I highly recommend "yesterday's news" pepper pellet cat litter, wherever you can find it (try amazon.com).

And this last one isn't really a question you brought up, but as for not having much energy, that can be normal for a rat adjusting to its environment. I've found that the best way to bond quickly with your rats is to have "forced playtime". Which means you take them out of the cage and let them climb on you, sniff their environment, etc. in short increments at first (10 - 15 minutes/day). As they seem to be getting more comfortable, you can let them hang out with you longer. The more time they can spend out of the cage, the better.

I hope that isn't information overload. If you have any other questions, there are a lot of folks on here who know their rats, so ask away!

Good luck!
Tom


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh also, if anyone notices something I said that isn't entirely accurate, please let me know. I am 99% confident in my advice, but it always helps to have a second opinion.


----------



## Lohosey (Apr 10, 2012)

*Thank You!*

Thank you so much for the quick response! 

I will try and get a new cage as soon as possible. Hopefully they settle down and feel more comfortable, eventually getting rid of their sneezing fits. I'll just keep a close eye on them. If they don't get any better, I'll take them in to the vet to have them checked out. 

One more question: They are relatively young and small rats. When do they reach full maturity and size? I'm not quite for sure how old they are ("small feeder rats" is what I was told), but I'm looking forward to having them get older and bigger in my care.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey, no problem at all. If you have any pictures, that would help me to place their age. If they're small feeder rats, they're most likely about 5 weeks old. I think most pet stores get them about that age. You can expect them to reach full size at about 1 year old. They will grow very quickly up until about 3 months and then will start to slow down. So, quick growth between now and 3 months followed by a period of slower growth until about a year old. Hope that helps! Good idea to keep an eye on them and of course if they get worse or you see no improvement after about a week, the vet can help you out. Good luck!


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Also, this may be of help... http://www.rattyrat.com/guidebook/howold.html


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

One thing about a wire cage vs. aquarium is back to the ventilation/airflow thing. While the ventilation is good, rats are just tiny little critters and in the wild, they'll seek out tiny little cavities to huddle in to keep warm. When you switch to a wire cage, you'll have to give them some little box they can hide in to stay warm if there's cold drafts around the cage. Right now mine are hanging out in their plastic baby wipes box but I'm planning on making them some kind of little bird house. All I have around here is pressure-treated wood, or plywood. Both are not good materials to use because rats like to chew on everything. Pressure treated wood contains arsenic (AKA: rat poison) and plywood has toxic glue that holds the plys together. I'm thinking about using some kind of hardwood. There are lots of osage orange trees around here. Cutting that stuff would be like cutting through steel though.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Agreed. I also want to be clear that picking the right bedding is important, since excess dust will be irritating to your rat. I have had to take my rats to the vet for Upper Respiratory Infections due to having the wrong bedding and not cleaning the cage once/week. I can't stress enough how important that is. Anyway, that's it!


----------



## Lohosey (Apr 10, 2012)

Tibbs,

I woke up this morning to say hello to the little ones and change out their bedding before class and Gregor just won't stop sneezing. It seems as if when he breathes, he has snot in his respiratory system because it makes this clicking sound each time he breathes. Then, after he breathes in and it makes the clicking noise, he sneezes. This process happens over and over and over. I'm thinking I might take him back to the pet store, unfortunately... 

If I do choose to get another rat in the future, what signs should I look out for? For example, I will NOT choose one that already has the sniffles or that doesn't like to be held. Anything else?

While I'm at the pet store, I will also pick up a bigger cage that is NOT an aquarium.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Lohosey said:


> Tibbs,I woke up this morning to say hello to the little ones and change out their bedding before class and Gregor just won't stop sneezing. It seems as if when he breathes, he has snot in his respiratory system because it makes this clicking sound each time he breathes. Then, after he breathes in and it makes the clicking noise, he sneezes. This process happens over and over and over. I'm thinking I might take him back to the pet store, unfortunately... If I do choose to get another rat in the future, what signs should I look out for? For example, I will NOT choose one that already has the sniffles or that doesn't like to be held. Anything else?While I'm at the pet store, I will also pick up a bigger cage that is NOT an aquarium.


 Hey Lohosey - a vet will be able to take a look at your rats and determine whether antibiotics will be necessary or not. If you do choose to bring him back to the pet store, know that your next rat may develop similar symptoms if housed in the same aquarium. To be honest, the best thing is to go to the vet. I was freaked out when my first rats exhibited similar symptoms, but it all cleared up after a dose of antibiotics. I know it seems like it's scary or a big responsibility, but a trip to the vet may help to ease your concerns. This is normal and a preventable part of being a rat owner. However, members of this forum can help talk you through whatever concerns you may have. I'm an old pro at this point due to the information I've gathered from this forum and from my own experience with rats. I would at least see what the vet has to say before you do anything else. Cheers!


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

As for being held, it will take a little while for your rats to bond with you. You'll find that most rats don't like to be held a first, which is why they need to be taken out of their cage each day and played with so they can get to know your smell and that you aren't as scary as you seem (since any human is quite a bit bigger than a rat, which can be scary for them). I know that in time they will become very fond of you.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Ok, one last thing then I'll stop.  I don't mean to sound like I'm trying to discount your wanting to take your rat(s) back to the pet store. I just know from experience that rats need time to get used to you. It also sounds like the clicking noise could be an upper respiratory issue, so the sooner you can get to the vet, the better. Would be happy to disuss further though.


----------



## Lohosey (Apr 10, 2012)

I took them back into the pet store to show them the symptoms they had. Surprisingly, they didn't hardly sneeze or sniffle at all in the store! So I bought a new cage while I was there and brought them back home. I'm going to give it a week or so to see if they get better. 

While at the store, I looked at their other rats and they all had symptoms of sneezing once I picked them up as well. This made me think that they were nervous and not used to my smell... We'll see how it goes! Hopefully Gregor and Mojo will be okay.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Lohosey said:


> I took them back into the pet store to show them the symptoms they had. Surprisingly, they didn't hardly sneeze or sniffle at all in the store! So I bought a new cage while I was there and brought them back home. I'm going to give it a week or so to see if they get better. While at the store, I looked at their other rats and they all had symptoms of sneezing once I picked them up as well. This made me think that they were nervous and not used to my smell... We'll see how it goes! Hopefully Gregor and Mojo will be okay.


 Cool. Hopefully they'll settle in soon. If anything changes or if they get worse, feel free to get in touch on here or by pm.


----------



## Lohosey (Apr 10, 2012)

So I took Gregor and Mojo back to the pet store. I brought them out, telling the guy that worked there that they just would not stop sneezing, and they both seemed completely fine. They hardly sneezed at all the whole time I was there. So I brought them back home and purchased a new wire cage for them. Hopefully this helps their sneezing because of the new ventilation! Fingers crossed they get better. If they don't, I'm planning on taking them into the vet.


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

My boy Toru has been suffering from a similar issue since I got him nearly a month ago. Unfortunately, his issue escalated into a URI and is currently on antibiotics but I discovered that a REALLY thorough dusting of the room where they are helped him immensely. His sneeze attacks became much less frequent and I could see his was far more comfortable. Im glad to say that he is in much better health now thanks to the combination of cleaning and medication!


----------



## Lohosey (Apr 10, 2012)

Whoops, I didn't mean to post almost the same message twice! I'm still getting used to this forum layout and didn't know that not all the messages will be shown on one page. Hehe, my bad! Thanks for the great tips and all of your help, Tibbs! You've helped me immensely.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Lohosey said:


> So I took Gregor and Mojo back to the pet store. I brought them out, telling the guy that worked there that they just would not stop sneezing, and they both seemed completely fine. They hardly sneezed at all the whole time I was there. So I brought them back home and purchased a new wire cage for them. Hopefully this helps their sneezing because of the new ventilation! Fingers crossed they get better. If they don't, I'm planning on taking them into the vet.


 Yes, sounds like their sneezing is purely environmental. You may see an improvement in the sneezing, but don't be surprised if you don't right away. They are still getting used to all the new smells, but the new cage will definitely help to circulate fresh air into the cage, which I'm sure will help not only now but for as long as you own them. Good on ya for doing that.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Lohosey said:


> Whoops, I didn't mean to post almost the same message twice! I'm still getting used to this forum layout and didn't know that not all the messages will be shown on one page. Hehe, my bad! Thanks for the great tips and all of your help, Tibbs! You've helped me immensely.


 No problem at all.....that'll be $50 bucks. Juuust kidding. Glad my suggestions were helpful. I just wish I had found this forum when I had my first two rats. They ended up being my test dummies, unfortunately. Ah, well. Hope it all works out!


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh also, I'm sure I speak for others as well when I say - pictures! I'd love to see the little guys and their new home. You know what else I just thought of... these are great. You can use them on the floor of the cage or hook them to the top of the cage. My rats like hanging out in the pod at the top of the cage. http://www.amazon.com/Lixit-Critter...NBNQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334117640&sr=8-1


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

...and these. They make great perches or places to sleep.


----------



## Lohosey (Apr 10, 2012)

Tibbs87 said:


> Oh also, I'm sure I speak for others as well when I say - pictures! I'd love to see the little guys and their new home. You know what else I just thought of... these are great. You can use them on the floor of the cage or hook them to the top of the cage. My rats like hanging out in the pod at the top of the cage.


Okay, I'll work on getting some pics for ya of the little ones! 

Whoa! Those are pretty nifty! I'll have to get one for them to lounge around in! I wonder if they have some human sized for for me! ;D I've noticed that Mojo loves crawling down my shirt and sleeping on my chest. Too funny.


----------



## Lohosey (Apr 10, 2012)

Tibbs87 said:


> Oh also, I'm sure I speak for others as well when I say - pictures! I'd love to see the little guys and their new home. You know what else I just thought of... these are great. You can use them on the floor of the cage or hook them to the top of the cage. My rats like hanging out in the pod at the top of the cage. http://www.amazon.com/Lixit-Critter...NBNQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334117640&sr=8-1


Yes, I'll try to get some pictures up on here soon! And wow, those little pods are absolutely adorable! I'll have to see if I can find some at the pet store the next time I go. I think this week I'm going to attempt to potty train Gregor and Mojo, that way it's not as difficult to keep their cage clean. I also came across some good ideas to make hammocks for them to sleep in. This whole rats as pets thing is super exciting. Rats are way more interesting and fun than I thought they were going to be!


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

I have a soup can hanging from the top of the cage. They go in there whenever I have their little plastic house out for cleaning. Then it takes them half an hour to realize the house is back in there. 

My rats seem to sneeze more when they're scared, ... and that's pretty much whenever I do something other than sit perfectly still.


----------



## Lohosey (Apr 10, 2012)

Tibbs87 said:


> ...and these. They make great perches or places to sleep.


 I've tried responding to this thread a couple times and I never see my responses, so if there randomly is a few posts from me that say the same thing, I'm terribly sorry. Haha. Yes, those do look like great little pods for them to sleep in! I am thinking about making some sort of hammock out of some old fabric from a shirt or something.


----------

